# Treadle Lathe ?'s



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello Everyone my name is Jeff M. I was just curious about treadle lathe's or maybe a spring pole lathe. Which one works better or are they both pretty much the same? Primarily looking to turn a some chair legs and what ever else my heart desires. Nothing huge. If you have any tips or advice on the subject or know where to look for plans it would be a big help. Thanks


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2018)

I own a vintage Goodell Pratt Treadle lathe from the 1890's but those are expensive when you find one (500.00 on up). One of the best and easiest sets of plans I've seen were these from Roy Underhill.

https://www.popularwoodworking.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/TreadleLathe.pdf

You can scale the bed length for longer spindles if you want.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

Thank you @Schroedc and Good Morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Thank you @Schroedc and Good Morning



It also includes plans for a scroll saw to attach to the lathe. Lots of fun there, I've owned a couple treadle scroll saws.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

Cool Yeah them plans look like just the ticket. Now if my legs hold out long enough but we'll see. This might be good for em anyway


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

That looks like a lot of fun. a lot more condensed than some of em that I seen on you tube. Should work great. Thanks a bunch @Schroedc I appreciate the help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

@Schroedc is that Goodell Pratt pictured anywhere on the site. That sounds neat I would like to see it.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> @Schroedc is that Goodell Pratt pictured anywhere on the site. That sounds neat I would like to see it.




https://woodbarter.com/threads/goodell-pratt-treadle-lathe-restoration.25736/


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 20, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> https://woodbarter.com/threads/goodell-pratt-treadle-lathe-restoration.25736/


Wow that is a fine piece of equipment. I like the scroll saw too!!! Thanks for showing!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Wow that is a fine piece of equipment. I like the scroll saw too!!! Thanks for showing!



That scroll saw was actually sold a year or two ago, I have the one that goes on the lathe waiting to be restored once I find the last part I need.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2018)

I always thought it would be cool to find a smaller lathe like that and use a singer treadle sewing machine base to drive it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 21, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I always thought it would be cool to find a smaller lathe like that and use a singer treadle sewing machine base to drive it.



Biggest issue is the sewing machine bases had the flywheel on the wrong side, you'd need to find a way to transfer power to the left side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2018)

Interesting..........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 21, 2018)

The pole lathe operates in a completely different manner. You only cut on the down stroke not on the return stroke. So the motion and the amount of effort is certainly different. However one can do a lot of pretty cool stuff with a pole lathe. I have made a few things, but I am just a hacker at it. Good luck on your venture. It is actually a lot of fun and very rewarding if you can make something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 2, 2018)

@NeilYeag thats a nice bowl you turned out.


----------

